# What happens if a betta eats his poo?



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi! So what will happen if a betta eats his own poo? Cos I changed 80% water on my 1.8g tank, then i placed him and his tank back to the original spot, then the water started shaking, and i observed him for awhile. and i saw him eating his poo that was sinking to the bottom. the poo is smaller than a size of a pellet. But he did spit back out, but the shape of the poo was lesser. Im wondering will anything happen to my guy..


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Ahh, my computer keeps taking me back a page and deleting what I write. >.<

Anyway, lol...
Your betta should be okay, its normal for them to try and eat their poo because it looks like food. Sometimes fish will actually eat it instead of spitting it out. If he does this, you can try and distract him with a treat while you do a water change. It might help him not be stressed out when you do the changes too. 
If you have gravel on the bottom of the tank, you can buy a turkey baster to clean out the poo that gets stuck in it every two weeks or so, depending on how you do the normal water changes. It works really well for smaller tanks. You'd just have to rinse the baster out well everynow and then to keep it clean. I use this too for my betta's 2.5 gallon tank. It only cost around 2 dollars from a grocery store. 
Putting moss in there helps because it feeds off ammonia. Marimo moss balls absorb the excess poo that gets on it, it feeds off ammonia too and it's cool looking.


----------

